# Sound Barrier: Roxul Safe n Sound (Lowes) vs dB-3 Acoustical Barrier (Home Depot)



## KinNorth (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know how the two compare but I used Roxul around my basement furnace room and throughout my basement ceiling and loved working with it. (If the walls weren't already insulated with fibreglass I'd have gone back to buy it for them too.)

This guy describes it pretty well in comparison to fibreglass.
http://www.cottageontheedge.com/2008/09/4-reasons-i-picked-roxul-over-pink.html


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

Which offers better sound proofing? I am told that there is not much difference between Roxul and Fiberglass. Is this true?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Supposedly...there is no difference or advantage if you compare Roxul vs. quality fiberglass.

That being said, nearly everyone that I have every heard of doing any soundproofing is using Roxul as their fibrous fill. 

Might just be better branding but I like the quality of Roxul better.


----------



## Quackerjack (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. 

Well Roxul does have an insulation for temperature, separate from their sound insulation - I imagine there should be a difference (perhaps density?) but I would be interested to know what that is. Could just be marketing as Windows mentioned as a possibility. 

But to clarify my question, I'm not comparing Roxul's stone wool to fibreglass. I'm comparing Roxul's stone wool (Safe n Sound) to dB-3 Acoustical Barrier which comes in rolls (I don't know what material it's made from - maybe a dense foam?).


----------



## Deseloth (Feb 10, 2013)

As was mentioned, the difference is negligible between the two. Even between Roxul and regular Pink fiberglass. 

It is important to note, simply putting insulation in the wall will not yeild the results you're looking for. Voices will still be heard in the next room. If you're on a budget you'll need to look into decoupling the drywall with Resilent channel, (cheapest decoupling option). Research short circuiting of Resilent channel to ensure you won't do it. Use 5/8" drywall for the walls at a minimum also. If you have any wall outlets on either side of the wall cover them with a fireproof putty to block sound from travelling through them. Fill any voids in the studding too. Sounds a bugger to stop and it'll fund any small crack to get through. This is the bare minimum of sound proofing. The costs for better soundproofing go up from here.

It's also important to know the local codes for renting out an adjacent appartment. Things that come to mind are min 5/8" drywall on the seperation walls, interconnected smoke alarms, proper fire doors. Depends on wether you want a legal rentable space or if you're just renting to a buddy.


----------



## sbkim (Apr 30, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with Deseloth. I put R19 on ALL my interior walls but to no avail. With my hardwood floors, sounds just travels everywhere. I was thinking about replacing some with Roxul but I recall studies indicating minimal difference.


----------

